# Abfrage



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute ich habe hier eine Aufgabe mit Lösung und wollte wissen ob meine Lösung auch stimmt.
Hoffe jmd kann mir helfen:

Gegeben seinen folg DBtabellen:

Bundesland(Code, Name, Hauptstadt);     //  Hauptstadt und Land fremdschlüssel,
Stadt(StadtNr, Name, Einwohner, Land);

ERstelle eine nach Einwohnerzahl absteigend sortierte Liste auf der alle Städte des Bundeslandes Bayern zusammen mit ihrer Einwohnerzahl enthalten sind.


Meine Lösung:

SELECT Name , Einwohner
FROM Bundesland B , Stadt S
WHERE B.Code = S.StadtNr AND B.Name = 'Bayern'
ORDER BY S.Einwohner DESC;


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Januar 2010)

Ist eine Möglichkeit. Oder du arbeitest mit JOIN.

Was für eine Datenbank?


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Was meinst du mit eine Datenbank?

Ist das kein Join den ich da mache?

Die Lösung die ich hier habe ist folgende:

SELECT Name , Einwohner
FROM Stadt 
WHERE Land = (SELECT Code FROM Bundesland WHERE Name  = 'Bayern')
ORDER BY Einwohner DESC;


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Sind also beide richtig?


----------



## Godstyle (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ja es sind beide richtig, da es in der programmierung kein richtig oder falsch gibt.

Es ist allgemeinhin richtig, wenn das ergebniss stimmt.

Was es gibt ist ein einfach oder falsch, übersichtlich oder unübersichtlich.


lg


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Hab leider keine Möglichkeit zu kontrollieren ob das Richtige rauskommt.
Da ich nur auf dem Papier arbeite.

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp wo ich Tabellen mit Aufgaben zum Üben herbekomme?

Danke


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Hab leider keine Möglichkeit zu kontrollieren ob das Richtige rauskommt.
> Da ich nur auf dem Papier arbeite.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp wo ich Tabellen mit Aufgaben zum Üben herbekomme?
> ...



na ja, installier dir doch einfach eine MYSQL oder Oracle XE, dann kannst du solche Sachen nachvollziehen. Tutorials und Übungen gibt es ohne Ende auf dem Netz...


Gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> na ja, installier dir doch einfach eine MYSQL oder Oracle XE, dann kannst du solche Sachen nachvollziehen. Tutorials und Übungen gibt es ohne Ende auf dem Netz...
> 
> 
> Gruss




Lad mir grad mysql runter.

Kannst du mir genauer sagen wo ich Übungen mit Datenbanktabellen finde?


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Lad mir grad mysql runter.
> 
> Kannst du mir genauer sagen wo ich Übungen mit Datenbanktabellen finde?



Hallo,


Google ?

z.b. :

http://www.google.de/search?q=mysql+übungen

Gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Kann ich auch mit Access solche Abfragen bearbeiten?
MySql geht irgendwie nicht


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich auch mit Access solche Abfragen bearbeiten?
> 
> MySql geht irgendwie nicht



1. Ja, im Prinzip. Der SQL Dialekt variert jedoch teilweise stark je nach DB (Meine persönliche Meinung : Nimm *nicht* Access)
2. Und was geht nicht ? Keine Luft im Reifen ? Kannst du das näher spezifizieren ?


Gruss


----------



## Yaslaw (5. Januar 2010)

item: Access ist ungeeignet, da es weniger kann als Standart-SQL.
item: Mit Join meinte ich "LEFT JOIN", "RIGHT JOIN" oder "INNER JOIN". Google hilft dir da weiter.


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ja, im Prinzip. Der SQL Dialekt variert jedoch teilweise stark je nach DB (Meine persönliche Meinung : Nimm *nicht* Access)
> 2. Und was geht nicht ? Keine Luft im Reifen ? Kannst du das näher spezifizieren ?
> 
> 
> Gruss




Da kam eine Meldung dass irgendwas in meinem System ungeeignet wäre.
Probier mir mal den richtigen SQL Server irgendwo her zu bekommen.


----------



## ComFreek (5. Januar 2010)

Fallst du sowieso PHP und Perl machen willst, würd ich dir XAMPP empfehlen.


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Fallst du sowieso PHP und Perl machen willst, würd ich dir XAMPP empfehlen.



Ja, würde ich auch vorschlagen. Aber nachdem er mit MYSQL irgendwelche Probleme hatte (Zitat : <<Da kam eine Meldung dass irgendwas in meinem System ungeeignet wäre.>>), und er nicht weiter darauf eingehet, befürchte ich, dass mit XAMPP dasselbe passiert ....Vielleicht hat er ja ein iPhone


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Also probiers grad nochmal mit mysql...
Hat jmd vllt Lust mir nen Telefon Support zu geben...
Merci...


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Also probiers grad nochmal mit mysql...
> Hat jmd vllt Lust mir nen Telefon Support zu geben...
> Merci...



Warum fragst du nicht hier im Forum ? Anderere User habe evtl auch Interesse an einer Lösung ? MYSQL sollte ja nicht so die Herausforderung zum Installieren sein. Welches Betriebsystem setzt du den ein und welche MYSQL Version hast du geladen ? Und welche Probleme sind aufgetaucht ?

Gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> Warum fragst du nicht hier im Forum ? Anderere User habe evtl auch Interesse an einer Lösung ? MYSQL sollte ja nicht so die Herausforderung zum Installieren sein. Welches Betriebsystem setzt du den ein und welche MYSQL Version hast du geladen ? Und welche Probleme sind aufgetaucht ?
> 
> Gruss



Version 1.0.16.0


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Version 1.0.16.0



Ehemm ... ...Was ist das für eine Versionsnummer?


gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

Also habs jetzt installiert.
Was starte ich um damit zu üben?

Command Line Client?
Server Instance Config..?
Sun Inventory Registration?


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> Ehemm ... ...Was ist das für eine Versionsnummer?
> 
> 
> gruss



Sorry meinte 5.1.40


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry meinte 5.1.40



..schon besser. 

Bitte mache folgendes :

- Lese dir folgendes durch : 

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/

--> Abschnit : Getting Started --> "Installation" und " Tutorial"

- Lade dir die MySQL Workbench herunter : Damit kannst du in enem GUI die ersten Schritte absolvieren.....

http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/5.2.html

Das sollte dir (und den Forumsteilnehmern) einiges an Zeit sparen und deine Lernkurve voranbringen....

gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> ..schon besser.
> 
> Bitte mache folgendes :
> 
> ...



Boah, mein Englisch ist ja eigetnlich ganz gut aber ich glaub das werd ich nicht raffen.
Was brauch ich denn noch um loslegen zu können?


----------



## derz (5. Januar 2010)

Du brauchst noch eine Datenbank die gefüllt mir Daten ist. ;-) Deine SQL Befehle kannst du mit dem "Command Line Client" ausführen. Dies ist aber Konsolenbasiert. Am besten lädst du dir wie der Vorposter erwähnt hat, GUI TOOL runter:
http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=373158#mirrors


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Boah, mein Englisch ist ja eigetnlich ganz gut aber ich glaub das werd ich nicht raffen.
> Was brauch ich denn noch um loslegen zu können?



Das reicht eigentlich.  Mit der Workbench kannst du (Zitat MySQL)

MySQL Workbench provides DBAs and developers an integrated tools environment for:

Database Design & Modeling 
SQL Development (replacing MySQL Query Browser) 
Database Administration (replacing MySQL Administrator)


Gruss


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

derz hat gesagt.:


> Du brauchst noch eine Datenbank die gefüllt mir Daten ist. ;-) Deine SQL Befehle kannst du mit dem "Command Line Client" ausführen. Dies ist aber Konsolenbasiert. Am besten lädst du dir wie der Vorposter erwähnt hat, GUI TOOL runter:
> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/mirror.php?id=373158#mirrors



...Wobei MYSQL vorschlägt, die GUI Tool's auf die Workbench upzugraden :

<<<<
Users of the MySQL GUI Tools Bundle should plan to upgrade to MySQL Workbench.
>>>>


Gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> ...Wobei MYSQL vorschlägt, die GUI Tool's auf die Workbench upzugraden :
> 
> <<<<
> Users of the MySQL GUI Tools Bundle should plan to upgrade to MySQL Workbench.
> ...



Okay lad grad die Workbench runter.
Wo krieg ich wie gesagt dann die Datenbanktabellen her?
Danke


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Okay lad grad die Workbench runter.
> Wo krieg ich wie gesagt dann die Datenbanktabellen her?
> Danke



na ja, die musst du dir erstellen....dass ist ja der Sinn der Sache. Wenn du MySQL neu installierst (oder Oracle, DB2 etc etc), dann ist die Datenbank erstmal "leer" (Mit Ausnahme evtl von Beispielschemas und Systemtabellen / Daten) . Deine Tabellen kannst du dir nun mit der SQL Workbench erstellen. Übrigens : Doku lesen wäre sicher für's erste mal eine gute Idee..

Gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> na ja, die musst du dir erstellen....dass ist ja der Sinn der Sache. Wenn du MySQL neu installierst (oder Oracle, DB2 etc etc), dann ist die Datenbank erstmal "leer" (Mit Ausnahme evtl von Beispielschemas und Systemtabellen / Daten) . Deine Tabellen kannst du dir nun mit der SQL Workbench erstellen. Übrigens : Doku lesen wäre sicher für's erste mal eine gute Idee..
> 
> Gruss



Gibts keine fertigen Datenbanktabellen zum Üben?
Bis ich jetzt welche erstellt habe vergehen ja Tage oder Wochen.
Und ich hab in 3 Wochen schon Klausuren.
Please help. Wollte doch nur Abfragen übern!


----------



## dbwizard (5. Januar 2010)

sunnysunny81 hat gesagt.:


> Gibts keine fertigen Datenbanktabellen zum Üben?
> Bis ich jetzt welche erstellt habe vergehen ja Tage oder Wochen.
> Und ich hab in 3 Wochen schon Klausuren.
> Please help. Wollte doch nur Abfragen übern!




Hallo,

Im Manual findest du unter 

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/database-use.html

eine (Simple) Einführung inkl Beispielen.

3.3.1. Eine Datenbank erzeugen und auswählen 
3.3.2. Eine Tabelle erzeugen 
3.3.3. Daten in Tabellen einladen 
3.3.4. Informationen aus einer Tabelle abfragen 

(Ich will nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber etwas "Eigenleistung" ist schon erforderlich...)

Gruss


----------



## sunnysunny81 (5. Januar 2010)

dbwizard hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Im Manual findest du unter
> 
> ...





Bei der Workbench kann man die angegebenen Befehle garnicht eingeben?!
Versteh echt nur Bahnhof hier.

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/database-use.html

Wo geb ich denn das ein?


----------



## derz (5. Januar 2010)

Du kannst die Befehle im MySQL Query Browser ausführen (wird glaube ich beim Workbench dings mitinstalliert, kann ich aber gerade nicht testen).


----------

